
Ask HN: Simplest IOS/Android JavaScript framework withembedded browser control - tomcam
Need to create a super boring line of business app that will let users browse to click on a bid on e Bay, then write the item number out to a JSON endpoint for a sniping back end (already well-established). Eventually will switch to eBay API if they relax their rules (currently snipers can&#x27;t use the API).<p>I think I want to use Javascript so that I can do bug fixes w&#x2F;out having to submit a new version of the app--is this a valid reason?<p>Bids will be displayed in an an editable table, so I need a good grid control (I know there are several). But the main requirement is for a web browser control.<p>It seems like only Cordova will supply the web browser control. Was thinking of easier&#x2F;more fund frameworks like Framework7, Severless, maybe Aurelia. These seem a little simpler than Cordova, but no browser control.<p>Does it seem like Cordova is the best bet for this application?
======
stupidguy
Have you heard about Google?

~~~
tomcam
Could not find that use case. What would you charge to point me to the answer?
I'm willing to pay.

